# WooHoo!.....ABT Spoiler is on its way!



## karloseos (Jan 24, 2007)

*WooHoo!.....ABT Spoiler is HERE! FInally!*

Just checked my emails from this past friday and found out my spoiler is being painted and should be shipped out Today!....I'm so happy I could dance the jig. Been waiting a long time for it to show up. Hopefully it should be here by the end of the week. Painted and ready to install







Woot!
and yes when it gets here there will be plenty of pics!










_Modified by karloseos at 9:54 AM 5-26-2007_


----------



## karloseos (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: WooHoo!.....ABT Spoiler is HERE! FInally! (karloseos)*

Guess What Mr. Fedex man brought me!








The Paint job the guys did is perfect!








It looks like it gets installed in place with some super duper adhesive..No drilling!








Hopefully I can get it on today, but the weather hasnt been all that great (its raining now as I type) So I may wait until tomorrow...Pics installed will follow!


----------



## ravennarocket (May 4, 2007)

*Re: WooHoo!.....ABT Spoiler is HERE! FInally! (karloseos)*

Congratulations and Good Luck Karlos,
I installed one (different brand) a few months ago. It came with equipment to drill holes, but VW dealer who installed it for me strongly suggested I attach it with epoxy adhesives so there would be less chance of a leak. It has been on for over 6 months aith absolutely no problems. Think you will be very happy!


_Modified by ravennarocket at 4:12 PM 5-26-2007_


----------



## karloseos (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: WooHoo!.....ABT Spoiler is HERE! FInally! (ravennarocket)*

Thanks ravennarocket,
I actually have it installed now, it was too easy. I have it clamped down now for the next 12hrs. Guess its movies and food delivery for tonight.


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: WooHoo!.....ABT Spoiler is HERE! FInally! (karloseos)*

Take some pictures and show it to us Karlos!


----------



## justme97 (May 23, 2006)

*Re: WooHoo!.....ABT Spoiler is HERE! FInally! (darien)*

Abt painted it? How much did it cost? Where did you order from?


----------



## karloseos (Jan 24, 2007)

*PICS!!!!!!!*

Its official!......I absolutely frickin' love this spoiler! It finishes the decklid and rearend off nicely but is still somewhat low key in the fact that it doesnt disrupt the already smooth flowing lines of the Eos. ABT did it right IMO.


----------



## themacnut (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: PICS!!!!!!! (karloseos)*

Looks awesome!!


----------



## themacnut (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: PICS!!!!!!! (themacnut)*

How is the ride with the Eibachs and the 19"s?


_Modified by themacnut at 10:16 AM 5-27-2007_


----------



## karloseos (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: PICS!!!!!!! (themacnut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *themacnut* »_How is the ride with the Eibachs and the 19"s?



Honestly, not too much different from the stock ride.


----------



## karloseos (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: WooHoo!.....ABT Spoiler is HERE! FInally! (justme97)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justme97* »_Abt painted it? How much did it cost? Where did you order from? 

No, Doral Sports cars in Miami, where I ordered it from, painted it.


----------



## misseos (May 18, 2007)

*Re: PICS!!!!!!! (karloseos)*

hi !
I will place my spoiler on June 25. The same one that on this photograph. I adore the result.


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

From the photographs, it looks mor elike the ducktail Individual Spoiler rather than the raised one that others have posted here...
]Is it the angle of the photographs or am I correct?


----------



## karloseos (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: (archiea)*


_Quote, originally posted by *archiea* »_From the photographs, it looks mor elike the ducktail Individual Spoiler rather than the raised one that others have posted here...
]Is it the angle of the photographs or am I correct?


Youre correct, its a low profile spoiler.


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Love the debadged look*

Love the look of the tail without the badges http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: PICS!!!!!!! (karloseos)*

Looks great!
Two thumbs way up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Kevin


----------



## karloseos (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: PICS!!!!!!! (just4fun)*

One other thing,
I might be just me, but the car looks better with top up now. Now that the rear deck has a finite edge, it doesnt give the rear that wierd look like its too long and round. It makes the car look more like what its supposed to look like with the top up.....a coupe. I would have had a pic of the top up but it started raining during my photo shoot http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks again for the photos karlos... i just noticed the lack of emblems.. what did you use? dental floss to remove it?
The spoiler really knows how to flow with thelines fo the car from the rear.. how well did they match the paint? BYW, I wonder of there will be problems from the Law regarding the rear tail light visibility?


----------



## karloseos (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: (archiea)*


_Quote, originally posted by *archiea* »_Thanks again for the photos karlos... i just noticed the lack of emblems.. what did you use? dental floss to remove it?
The spoiler really knows how to flow with thelines fo the car from the rear.. how well did they match the paint? BYW, I wonder of there will be problems from the Law regarding the rear tail light visibility?


I used a hair dryer and floss to remove the emblems, came off easily.
The paint on the spoiler matches the factory car paint perfectly.
As far as tail light visibility, the spoiler doesnt cover any of the lights. So i doubt there will be an issue.


----------



## Yoseppi (Aug 28, 2005)

*Re: (archiea)*

How would the "Law" know anyway? Cops are dumb anyways.


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

nice thing to say about a bunch of folks that put their life on the line for you....


----------



## pjouvence (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: PICS!!!!!!! (karloseos)*

I,
What was the cost of the spoiler and how long did that took ou to install???


----------



## e.Mills (Dec 4, 2005)

i've been trolling this thread while my down payment for the EOS is growing. You, sir, have just pushed the time table up! spoiler looks FANTASTIC http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Grafixx101 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: PICS!!!!!!! (karloseos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *karloseos* »_Its official!......I absolutely frickin' love this spoiler! It finishes the decklid and rearend off nicely but is still somewhat low key in the fact that it doesnt disrupt the already smooth flowing lines of the Eos. ABT did it right IMO.


Great pix! I went for the JE Design, but agree that the Eos just needs a spoiler on the rear to make the design sportier. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Eos Chick (Jan 6, 2007)

*Re: WooHoo!.....ABT Spoiler is HERE! FInally! (karloseos)*

OMG!!! It is so awesome. I have been looking for that spoiler ever since I got my car. Would you mind lettng me know where you pruchased yours and how I might obtain one? We are in Houston often and would love to see yours.


----------



## Eismeer Blue (May 29, 2007)

*Re: WooHoo!.....ABT Spoiler is HERE! FInally! (karloseos)*

where can this spoiler be purchased?
Thanks!


----------



## Zazou1 (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: PICS!!!!!!! (Grafixx101)*

Grafixx.. Do you have pics of your spoiler? I love that particular one.. WHere did you get it and does it come painted or do you have to do that separately?
Thanks


----------



## pbspeedster (Jul 17, 2007)

*Where can I get ABT Spoiler - Live in Houston*

I really like the looks of that spoiler - can folks point me in the correct direction. I looked at ABT's website but could not find it. Is there a distributor in Houston?
Thanks


----------



## Dan_Eos (Jul 16, 2007)

Spoiler looks great! Almost like its supposed to be there and not aftermarket.


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: WooHoo!.....ABT Spoiler is HERE! FInally! (karloseos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *karloseos* »_
No, Doral Sports cars in Miami, where I ordered it from, painted it.

He bought it from Doral Sports Cars, in Miami.








I called to Abt USA, and later talked to someone and got a retail dealer's contact info, and then I emailed to...Doral Sports Cars in Miami. That was the only place near me to recommend, so I think that there aren't so many Abt places in the US at all.
They sent me a spreadsheet with brochure pictures in it, and prices:
1F0800104	Abt rear wing material: PUR RIM 210.00	379.75
painting	130.00	204.42
assembly	85.00	133.66
The last numbers are Price in $ US	Retail $ US
What is the difference? Well, the first number was in a hidden column, but still copied out when I used cut-n-paste. _Maybe it is the price==cost. Wholesale?_
William


----------



## theothereos (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: WooHoo!.....ABT Spoiler is HERE! FInally! (kghia)*

Well it took longer than expected, but my ABT spoiler was delivered yesterday. Dropped off this morning to have painted. 
Going to CA next week for work, but should have it installed when I return (pictures will be posted). I'll be without my EOS for 4 days.








Ordered mine direct from ABT rep. in South Carolina. 
-dawn


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: WooHoo!.....ABT Spoiler is HERE! FInally! (theothereos)*

wow! when I contacted AbtUSA, they only told me of the Abt rep in Florida








If I thought that there was one nearby I _might_ have even considered their tuning, but the one in Florida wanted me to take my Eos somewhere to remove and send them the chip-- just because they were nowhere near to me.
_I can't wait to see pics of the Abt spoiler-- they look really simple and elegant and go great with the Eos trunk lid._
William


_Modified by kghia at 9:14 PM 8-18-2007_


----------



## theothereos (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: WooHoo!.....ABT Spoiler is HERE! FInally! (kghia)*

Finally! Spoiler was installed last week. 
Here are few pictures - okay several pictures.
Needless to say I'm a very happy customer. 
-dawn
Beofre








Tape had to stay on for 24 hours...








After








after








Last one










_Modified by theothereos at 2:20 PM 9-9-2007_


----------



## SoCalMan (May 21, 2007)

*Re: WooHoo!.....ABT Spoiler is HERE! FInally! (theothereos)*

Nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## shorenuf (May 4, 2007)

*Re: WooHoo!.....ABT Spoiler is HERE! FInally! (theothereos)*

Very sleek -- of all the ones out there, I like the ABT the best. Sure makes a difference to the look of the back end -- not realized until one sees the before and after photos. Enjoy!


----------



## chocoholic_too (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: WooHoo!.....ABT Spoiler is HERE! FInally! (theothereos)*

This looks very spiffy! I would loooove to have that spoiler on my baby. However I'm a little apprehensive about it since it's not factory painted. 
On my previous convertible (Chrysler Sebring Limited) I went that route and ordered a Spoiler from Mopar ( the same one they put on the Sebring GTC) and had it painted and installed by my dealer. It looked great initially but after about 4 years the paint on it started to look like one of those old cars with almost sandblasted paint. Not very appealing.








So now I'm worried that would happen to any aftermarked painted spoiler.


----------

